# JD STX38 problems



## DJnRF (Dec 8, 2016)

I was given this tractor this past week. It had been sitting, unused in storage for several years. He hasn't found the mower deck yet so I don't know if it is the yellow, or black deck version. The product number is M00STXD223644. 

The gas tank had been drained, new oil change before storage. The battery was completely dead. I got a new battery, fixed the flat front tires with some JD sealer, and ordered a new whole front wheel and tire. 

Finally, after cleaning I attempted to start the engine. It will not start with the key. 
It will start if the solenoid in the battery compartment is shorted, and will shut off with the key. The motor sounds ok, but lacks smooth running power. Very sick control by the throttle. 

The problem I am seeing is with the wiring. First off, why does the starter (which appears new) have a solenoid? Also, the seat control switch was unplugged, but had a jumper wire on it. With the jumper wire connected to the plug the tractor will not start. Fully disconnected, it will. 

The key switch works, but the wiring to it, and the push-pull switch have some wires unplugged. I don't even know what that push-pull switch is supposed to do. 

Does anyone have a wiring diagram for this model? If there is a difference in the wiring between the yellow and black deck models, I would like both .... just to be sure of what I must do. 

As the key doesn't work well, I will probably need to get another key switch. 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Mowerman (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi there . My Cousin had one similar to yours & they do have a solenoid to click the starter into the ring gear to turn the engine over . The seat normally has a safety switch setup so when you jump or hop off your machine it shuts the engine off . So that wire when connected fully earths the circuit & won't allow the engine to fire up . So with it disconnected allows the ignition to work . I would fix the seat switch for safety reasons if I was you . Most have a Briggs engine ,so I take it yours has or maybe a tecumseh engine if it's the early model JD . Hope that helps Tks Larry


----------



## DJnRF (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi Larry, 
I was aware of the seat switch and how it works, but am confused with the fact that if the switch is unplugged and jumped that the engine will not start. My thinking is that if one is sitting on the seat would act as a jumper and the engine would run. 
If the rider gets off it would be open and stop. What you indicate is that when there is pressure on the seat that it does not make contact to act as a jumper. To me that just seems backwards from the way I would expect. 

The solenoid that actually starts the starter to engage is the one under the seat. 
So, why would it be necessary to have one mounted on the starter? Does the one under the seat start the other? If so, that is why the starter motor tends to continue to run a few seconds after the engine is started and running. With the configuration here there might be a problem with the wiring and why the key will not start the engine. I really do need a proper wiring diagram to trace out my wiring and make any needed corrections. 

As to the engine, mine is the Kohler 12.5 hp. 

Thanks, 
Dave.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Most Briggs engines don't have the integral solenoid,until later.
That's a Kohler engine .
The push/pull switch is what engages the electric PTO,for the blades.
The seat switch only allows the engine to stay running if the driver is in the seat,UNLESS the park brake is on,and the PTO is OFF.
The tractor should have another switch,called RIO,that kills the engine if you use reverse,with the blades engaged.
The seat switch shorts the ignition to ground,when you leave the seat,thus the jumper wire kills it.It's normally closed,and when you sit in the seat,it breaks the ground,allowing it to run.
Post a pic of the solenoid,under the seat.
It should only use the one on the starter,so the previous owner may have used it to activate the PTO .
The serial number,223644, shows it's a 1994 black deck hydro trans.
http://www.greenpartstore.com/assets/images/bulletins/2012/model_year_to_serial_number.pdf
Hope these diagrams help/

View attachment 29552


View attachment 29553


View attachment 29554


----------



## DJnRF (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi, jhngardner! 

This is some GREAT info for me. I had pretty well figured out what you tell me here, but you have confirmed what I thought was the case. The inclusion of the diagrams will be a definite help for me to tackle tracing things out to insure everything is in the proper place. As for the solenoid under the seat by the battery, it looks just as do the typical Ford types that are usually mounted under the hood of vehicles. I'll try to get a pic on here soon. 

From what I had found I had deduced that it may have been a 94 model black deck, but without an owners manual or the deck yet I just couldn't be sure. I did find tonight at our meeting that the chief has the owners manual. He is going to meet me at the FD in the morning with it. My 12 hour shift duty tomorrow will allow me a good deal of time to study it out well. With our weather being in the single to low double digits for the next couple of weeks I sure will not be working in the garage much. (I don't much care to have to pay a couple hundred dollars for the propane needed for a couple of weeks to heat the garage at those temperatures.) 

I will definitely let you know how things work out on this, and when I get the mower deck. I will also be sure to ask any other questions I may have as well. 

Thanks again for the GREAT information! 

Take care, 
Dave.


----------



## Mowerman (Oct 13, 2003)

Gee , yeah confusing alright . I hope you can get a manual to sort it out .Good luck with it mate .


----------



## DJnRF (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi Mowerman, 
Confusing is something just as clear as mud. Of course, when one is blind in one eye, and just can't see out of the other they have a head start being on even ground. lol 

I still haven't gotten the manual from the chief, but I have been tied up much for the past week with a patient, and a broke down car. I will be tied yet to my patient, and in Chicago for the next week. I will get back home on the 24th or 25th when she is released. Until then, I am stuck. I suppose that is ok as the weather here has been quite cold. These ole bones just don't handle it so well these days. I just can't move as fast as I used to move. I should be free to finish the tractor after the first week of January. (I hope) TC, Dave.


----------

